# Hedgie is always sleeping. Help?



## Akrueger (Nov 4, 2013)

So I've had my hedgehog for three weeks now and all he does is sleep. He sleeps during the 12 hr light period and when I take him out at night to hang out with and to socialize with he sleeps. He hates his wheel and I'm pretty sure the only time he's not sleeping is when he's eating and pooping. 
Is this normal? What can I do for him to be awake and actually hang out with me?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

What's his cage temperature?


----------



## Akrueger (Nov 4, 2013)

His cage temp is always at 25c

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Akrueger (Nov 4, 2013)

Even when I take him out into another room he sleeps.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Akrueger (Nov 4, 2013)

The other room is about 22c

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

> So I've had my hedgehog for three weeks now and all he does is sleep.


*I've had Sophie for 23 months and she sleeps 20+ hours a day.* Almost all of our 'together time', is with her sleeping inside my shirt, behind my back, and the like. The most that I get to see of her awake is during her three-a-week mini-baths. For some reason - a real surprise for me - she lets me interrupt the bath and pet her for about as long as I want. She's even come 'round to allowing belly rubs. At no other time are these things allowed, and I'm not quite sure how we got this to happen. It was a happy accident as much as anything else.

The wheel situation is unfortunate. Encourage it as best you can. What wheel do you have?


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I'd love to have an excessive sleeping hedgie or two. My hedgies are persistently running and always scheming on how to mess up or escape their bins haha


----------



## Akrueger (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a plastic wheel. The solid ones so his legs won't break. 
I sucks. I wanna hang out with him but he just sleeps

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm guessing he's a baby? Babies sleep a LOT - and he may take a while to grow out of it, and he may never grow out of it, like GoodandPlenty said. Lily was like that as well - most of our bonding time consisted of her sleeping on me. Occasionally I could convince her to explore around the living room or my room a bit, but it usually ended quickly, as soon as she found a good sleeping spot. 

Though you can wait and see if he becomes more adventurous when he's a bit older, it sounds like it's most likely a case of accepting your hedgehog's personality. You can try encouraging him to explore things by hiding treats or putting out interesting smells, but there's no guarantee.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

He's got 12 hours light. Does he also get 12 hours real-dark? Or at least dim-when-hanging-out-with-you, then full dark for his private time? My little friend has trained his humans to live in low-light conditions all evening every evening.

The nice thing about sleepy hedgehogs is that you get to snuggle a lot.


----------



## Akrueger (Nov 4, 2013)

He's 9months old. 
Yes he gets 14 hrs of light actually. I've noticed he's less grumpy(still grumpy tho) when he gets 14 instead of 12. And then he gets about ten hours of dark. Pitch black dark. I've noticed he hates anything with a light on it in his room at the dark time. So I had to tape the computer light.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

